# Cpt code  for endo. Placement of gastrostomy tube



## BECKYPHILLIPS (Jan 15, 2010)

Physuician removes previous gastrostomy tube and replaces it with endoscopic guidance.  I have always coded 43246 because removal would bundle.  I am now being questioned about the use of this code.


----------

